# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Republicans - worthless

## Network

Let me tell you how much I loathe republicans.  

Imagine drinking puke from a toilet, and the republicans offer a quenching sip of water in between your gulps of toilet puke.

----------

The XL (05-20-2013)

----------


## Guest

Um.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

Thanks for making my soup taste all funny.

----------


## Network

A worthless party of failures for several decades now.  

Put an (R) next to your name, prove you're worthless.

----------


## Archer

And I hope you do not think (D) is any damn better.

A worthless party of failures for several decades now. 

Put an (D) next to your name, prove you're worthless.

----------


## Network

Shall we filter through the history of Republicans who have increased the power of the state in all areas? Shall we post their great wars up on a banner at the top of the page?

Or shall we just admit that they are consistently toilet puke?

----------


## Guest

> A worthless party of failures for several decades now.  
> 
> Put an (R) next to your name, prove you're worthless.


So...what about Ron Paul?

----------


## The XL

I think I'm the only one who understands what Network is trying to say.

----------


## Archer

> Shall we filter through the history of Republicans who have increased the power of the state in all areas?  Shall we post their great wars up on a banner at the top of the page?
> 
> Or shall we just admit that they are consistently toilet puke?


Civil War (R) Lincoln
WWI- (D)Wilson
WWII- (D) FDR
Korean- (D) Truman
Vietnam- (D) LBJ
War on Terrorism- (R) W Bush

Want to talk bout these three:
WWII- (D) FDR
Korean- (D) Truman
Vietnam- (D) LBJ

----------

KSigMason (05-22-2013)

----------


## The XL

Arguing who's better between the Republicans and Democrats is like arguing that a 1 inch and 2 centimeter penis is better and more useful than a 1 inch one.

----------

KSigMason (05-22-2013)

----------


## Network

> Civil War (R) Lincoln
> WWI- (D)Wilson
> WWII- (D) FDR
> Korean- (D) Truman
> Vietnam- (D) LBJ
> War on Terrorism- (R) W Bush
> 
> Want to talk bout these three:
> WWII- (D) FDR
> ...



There's no difference between those Ds and the Rs.  If any group has been led down a path they pretend to oppose, it is the republicans.  I have much more disdain for pretenders than people who boldly state their goals.

Republicans = resist, resist, compromise, give in.  recycle, reuse, reprofit.

----------



----------


## Archer

> Arguing who's better between the Republicans and Democrats is like arguing that a 1 inch and 2 centimeter penis is better and more useful than a 1 inch one.


It is. At least you can hole the longer one toward the toilet. Holding the shorter one would get piss on your hands.

----------


## Archer

> There's no difference between those Ds and the Rs.  If any group has been led down a path they pretend to oppose, it is the republicans.  I have much more disdain for pretenders than people who boldly state their goals.
> 
> Republicans = resist, resist, compromise, give in.  recycle, reuse, reprofit.


I disagree FDR got the statist ball rolling.

----------


## Network

> I disagree FDR got the statist ball rolling.



FDR was a national socialist and his new deal was completely fascist.  Funny that, considering his time period.

My point is more about the progressive agenda since Wilson, that has never been rolled back in the slightest, only advanced.  Republicans have been faked out of anything they pretend to represent.  There has been nothing but an advancement of statism across the board.

And these twatty libs chime in about cuts to social programs for the benefit of the elites.  They are full of epic puke toilets.  Conservatives fail to rebuke them.

----------


## The XL

> It is. At least you can hole the longer one toward the toilet. Holding the shorter one would get piss on your hands.


Don't think 2 centimeters will change anything.

Just like I don't think electing Republicans changes anything.

----------



----------


## Guest

> Don't think 2 centimeters will change anything.
> 
> Just like I don't think electing Republicans changes anything.


I agree...mostly...but I think Ron Paul would have done his best and I think Rand will try.

----------

GrassrootsConservative (05-20-2013),Trinnity (05-21-2013)

----------


## Network

Wanna see Rand burned for decades of malfeasance?  


That's where we're at.

I didn't even want Ron to win, I want the blame placed in the correct category.  And face it, voters are idiots and can't think beyond this morning's toilet puke.

----------



----------


## The XL

> I agree...mostly...but I think Ron Paul would have done his best and I think Rand will try.


The Pauls are exceptions.  Their is a reason why conservative media, especially Fox, either ignored Ron or buried him the few times they spoke of him during the primary.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Civil War (R) Lincoln
> WWI- (D)Wilson
> WWII- (D) FDR
> Korean- (D) Truman
> Vietnam- (D) LBJ
> War on Terrorism- (R) W Bush
> 
> Want to talk bout these three:
> WWII- (D) FDR
> ...


Yes, this has been trotted out many times. The problem is, it's inaccurate. It fails to address how many Republicans continued those wars, and it only looks at the major wars, rather than ALL the wars.

----------


## Guest

> The Pauls are exceptions.  Their is a reason why conservative media, especially Fox, either ignored Ron or buried him the few times they spoke of him during the primary.


Yes, sadly, they treated him horribly.

----------


## Network

This was goodbye to republican forum.

I don't like the trend here, or the people.  Good luck to all and a good night.

----------


## Guest

> This was goodbye to republican forum.
> 
> I don't like the trend here, or the people.  Good luck to all and a good night.


So you'd leave Timmaaay alone with me?  I'm a succubus.  Who knows what I'll do to him?  There will be nothing left of him when you return, @Network.

----------


## Calypso Jones

You don't like the trend or the people round here yet you wish us good luck.   Well we'll take that luck. Thanks for that.

----------


## Guest

> Why would you wish good luck to people you don't like?


He means good luck to me sucking @The XL's soul from his body and then leaving him a poor husk of a Bimmy.  @Network knows I'll do it if he leaves.

----------


## Dan40

> Civil War (R) Lincoln
> WWI- (D)Wilson
> WWII- (D) FDR
> Korean- (D) Truman
> Vietnam- (D) LBJ
> War on Terrorism- (R) W Bush
> 
> Want to talk bout these three:
> WWII- (D) FDR
> ...


Vietnam was more like (R) Eisenhower, sent in military aid and advisers.
(D) Kennedy advisers, then ground troops.
(D) LBJ, overt mismanagement from the WH.
(R) Nixon, pullout.

And there were plenty of terrorist attacks under (D) Clinton.

NET, Republicans, about 98% to 99% bad.  Democrats/liberals, 225% BAD!

Both are politicians, so bad as a species.  Democrats/liberals MUCH worse.  Republican good, very, very rare.  But they LOOK terrific compared to Democrats/liberals.

----------

Trinnity (05-21-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Shall we filter through the history of Republicans who have increased the power of the state in all areas? Shall we post their great wars up on a banner at the top of the page?
> 
> Or shall we just admit that they are consistently toilet puke?



yeah do that so we can all take a look at it.  I'll bet you won't.

----------


## The XL

Hell naw.  Jimmy ain't allowed to leave.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Vietnam was more like (R) Eisenhower, sent in military aid and advisers.
> (D) Kennedy advisers, then ground troops.
> (D) LBJ, overt mismanagement from the WH.
> (R) Nixon, pullout.
> 
> And there were plenty of terrorist attacks under (D) Clinton.
> 
> NET, Republicans, about 98% to 99% bad.  Democrats/liberals, 225% BAD!
> 
> Both are politicians, so bad as a species.  Democrats/liberals MUCH worse.  Republican good, very, very rare.  But they LOOK terrific compared to Democrats/liberals.


Sure, when you have no standards.

----------


## Guest

> yeah do that so we can all take a look at it.  I'll bet you won't.


Uhhhh Lincoln??????  Bush and the Patriot Act?  It aint all Dems, ya know?  Lincoln was a horrible tyrant.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> yeah do that so we can all take a look at it.  I'll bet you won't.


If he won't, I will.

----------


## Guest

Really, enough said.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-20-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> Sure, when you have no standards.


The liberal standard.  Lie, cheat, and kill babies.

----------


## Network

Modern republican leaders love Abe and want to spread his forced union all over the globe, no matter the expense to the 300 million under their tax boundary.

Good little Statist Repubs take their thoughts from former Trotskyites, Neocons like Bill Crystal and Krauthammer, and cheer on the state and the efforts to spread revolutionary democracy.  As laughable as it seems to the rest of us.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> The liberal standard.  Lie, cheat, and kill babies.


The Republican standard: lie, cheat, kill babies...but only brown babies and babies not in the womb.

----------


## Guest

> Modern republican leaders love Abe and want to spread his forced union all over the globe, no matter the expense to the 300 million under their tax boundary.
> 
> Good little Statist Repubs take their thoughts from former Trotskyites, Neocons like Bill Crystal and Krauthammer, and cheer on the state and the efforts to spread revolutionary democracy.  As laughable as it seems to the rest of us.


More and more, I look forward to the asteroid.  Nothing else will collapse it while I'm still young enough to hunt and fish and care for myself.

----------


## Network

> More and more, I look forward to the asteroid.  Nothing else will collapse it while I'm still young enough to hunt and fish and care for myself.



I don't think we need an asteroid for the reality that's barreling towards us.  But I welcome it to take me to Xenu.

----------


## Guest

> I don't think we need an asteroid for the reality that's barreling towards us.  But I welcome it to take me to Xenu.


I said that 2 years ago and nothing.  They keep it afloat somehow.  It's depressing.

----------


## Network

Republicans park skateboards in front of steamrollers, the half of the time they aren't driving it.

They throw puppies in front of trains when they aren't the engineers.

They generally have no philosophy or direction other than weak resistance.

----------


## countryboy

> Arguing who's better between the Republicans and Democrats is like arguing that a 1 inch and 2 centimeter penis is better and more useful than a 1 inch one.


1 inch and 2 centimeters is almost twice as big as 1 inch. I'm just sayin'.  :Wink: 

But yeah, establishment Repubs and Dems both suck.

----------


## Archer

Network what the hell is your problem? I mean really? Was this an "I am drunk so I will talk shit" thread?

Many of the politicians out there (all parties) are not that bad. The two main parties are the issue.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Network what the hell is your problem? I mean really? Was this an "I am drunk so I will talk shit" thread?
> 
> Many of the politicians out there (all parties) are not that bad. The two main parties are the issue.


My only real wound that left a scar came from another marine's accidental discharge of his rifle.  It's one of those things where you think you're safe because you're among your own and then they shoot you.

----------


## Archer

> My only real wound that left a scar came from another marine's accidental discharge of his rifle.  It's one of those things where you think you're safe because you're among your own and then they shoot you.


That is a bitch. Was it a good shot or did it hurt like hell?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> That is a bitch. Was it a good shot or did it hurt like hell?


I wasn't aware there was a way to get shot without hurting like hell.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> That is a bitch. Was it a good shot or did it hurt like hell?


Yes and sorta no.  I went into shock and my brain for a minute kinda left my body enough for me to realize that I got shot and it was this shitbird in my squad that did it.  When my brain came back to my body it felt like someone poured hot grease over my entire leg not just that part.  It was the single most unpleasant experience of my life.  It was what some would consider a graze, too.  For the next 6 years I was always jerking, looking over my shoulder worried I'd get shot by another idiot.  I still don't trust other people around me holding guns and that's a good thing.

----------

Archer (05-21-2013)

----------


## Archer

> I wasn't aware there was a way to get shot without hurting like hell.


There are times that you never feel a thing. This can be caused by many things. 

Now most of the time it is like BG said. You never feel the initial impact but when your body renormalize things get back to normal and hurt like hell. I cut a finger in half one time and never felt a thing. To this day I do not feel much because the nerves were destroyed.

----------


## Archer

> I still don't trust other people around me holding guns and that's a good thing.


Yes a very good thing.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> There are times that you never feel a thing. This can be caused by many things. 
> 
> Now most of the time it is like BG said. You never feel the initial impact but when your body renormalize things get back to normal and hurt like hell. I cut a finger in half one time and never felt a thing. To this day I do not feel much because the nerves were destroyed.


 The area six inches in every direction of the scar is partially numb.  Not totally numb but partially.  Some days if I sit wrong it is all the way numb and just a strange damn feeling.  You can totally see it when I'm in running shorts and girls ask me about it.  I just say I got it on deployment and then people feel bad for me.  If I say a guy in my squad shot me they laugh.  It's a bitch.

----------


## Archer

> The area six inches in every direction of the scar is partially numb.  Not totally numb but partially.  Some days if I sit wrong it is all the way numb and just a strange damn feeling.  You can totally see it when I'm in running shorts and girls ask me about it.  I just say I got it on deployment and then people feel bad for me.  If I say a guy in my squad shot me they laugh.  It's a bitch.


Dayum. Well I hope everything will pass. My pop was shot in nam running supply. His truck was hit by something, he stopped to assess things and bullets started to fly. Got in his truck and hauled ass. When he got out down the trail a ways he noticed he was bleeding. Got in in the thigh and never felt it. He said when the doctors got him it hurt like hell. Instead of just sewing it up they were poking and prodding him.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (05-21-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Dayum. Well I hope everything will pass. My pop was shot in nam running supply. His truck was hit by something, he stopped to assess things and bullets started to fly. Got in his truck and hauled ass. When he got out down the trail a ways he noticed he was bleeding. Got in in the thigh and never felt it. He said when the doctors got him it hurt like hell. Instead of just sewing it up they were poking and prodding him.


Well its worse getting shot around marines because most of them were more set on yelling at him, taking the weapon, and kicking the shit out of him than actually getting me any help.  Your IQ that you were born with drops about 20 points when you enlist.

----------


## Guest

It's actually a pretty scar as far as scars go.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (05-21-2013)

----------


## Archer

> It's actually a pretty scar as far as scars go.


Only one pretty scar and that is from a C-Section.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Only one pretty scar and that is from a C-Section.


Scars aren't pretty.  They are manly.  However, if she wants to compliment my scar I am glad to have it.  We all know she's not going to compliment my mind.  Only one person gets those compliments.

----------


## Archer

> Scars aren't pretty.  They are manly.  However, if she wants to compliment my scar I am glad to have it.  We all know she's not going to compliment my mind.  Only one person gets those compliments.


If it allowed my child to enter the world it is beautiful.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (05-21-2013),Trinnity (05-21-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> If it allowed my child to enter the world it is beautiful.


Great way to look at it, bro.

----------


## Trinnity

> The area six inches in every direction of the scar is partially numb.  Not totally numb but partially.  Some days if I sit wrong it is all the way numb and just a strange damn feeling.  You can totally see it when I'm in running shorts and girls ask me about it.  I just say I got it on deployment and then people feel bad for me.  If I say a guy in my squad shot me they laugh.  It's a bitch.


I wouldn't laugh at that! People are so crude, I swear.  :Angry20:

----------

TheTemporaryBG (05-21-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I wouldn't laugh at that! People are so crude, I swear.


Women are much nicer when it comes to these things.

----------


## Guest

> Scars aren't pretty.  They are manly.  However, if she wants to compliment my scar I am glad to have it.  We all know she's not going to compliment my mind.  Only one person gets those compliments.


Here we go...

I say you are smart all the time.  EVEN when you call yourself a dumb jarhead or dumb jock.  You are very smart, in my opinion.  I am always laughing around you and humor is a sign of intellect.  When I say that "other people" are cerebral I mean that they put logic and reason above heart sometimes.  If this were Star Trek, he would be Spock and you would be Bones.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-21-2013)

----------


## countryboy

> Here we go...
> 
> I say you are smart all the time.  EVEN when you call yourself a dumb jarhead or dumb jock.  You are very smart, in my opinion.  I am always laughing around you and humor is a sign of intellect.  When I say that "other people" are cerebral I mean that they put logic and reason above heart sometimes.  If this were Star Trek, he would be Spock and you would be Bones.


Wow, that's a great compliment. Of course, us nerds love the Star Trek analogies.  :Big Grin:

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-21-2013),Trinnity (05-21-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Wow, that's a great compliment. Of course, us nerds love the Star Trek analogies.


And Star Wars  :Tongue:

----------


## Guest

> Wow, that's a great compliment. Of course, us nerds love the Star Trek analogies.


Well, it is true.  I always have these idealistic and philosophical solutions like Kirk, our friend Ethereal has the Mr. Spock solution (he's very logical and usually "right"), and then BG is like..."You're both crazy!  People are involved."  (He's usually right, too).

Why do you think in Star Trek III Spock chose Bones to carry his soul?  Logic + Wisdom.

----------

countryboy (05-21-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-21-2013)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-21-2013)

----------


## Guest

Star Trek was one of the ONLY American shows we could watch in Poland where the dialogue was remotely close.  I thought all Americans would be like Captain Kirk.

Edit: I think the Soviets either banned it or changed it to make him Russian and Chekov the American.  I'll ask Mom.

----------

Archer (05-21-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-21-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> 1 inch and 2 centimeters is almost twice as big as 1 inch. I'm just sayin'. 
> 
> But yeah, establishment Repubs and Dems both suck.


The current internationally accepted value for the imperial and US customary inch is exactly 25.4 millimetres. (or 2.54 cm)

Yes they both suck.  But ever expecting improvement from Democrat/liberals is terminally stupid.  Hope of improvement from Republicans is dim to slim, but at least there is a sliver.  Remember libertarians and Constructionists both spring from Republicans.  The Democrat/liberals have NO redeeming social value whatsoever.

----------

birddog (05-21-2013)

----------


## Archer

> The current internationally accepted value for the imperial and US customary inch is exactly 25.4 millimetres. (or 2.54 cm)
> 
> Yes they both suck.  But ever expecting improvement from Democrat/liberals is terminally stupid.  Hope of improvement from Republicans is dim to slim, but at least there is a sliver.  Remember libertarians and Constructionists both spring from Republicans.  The Democrat/liberals have NO redeeming social value whatsoever.


Green?

----------


## Dan40

> Green?


Magenta?

----------


## countryboy

> Green?


Have you ever read the Green Party platform?

----------


## The XL

> Have you ever read the Green Party platform?


The Green party is actually for smaller government than the left and right on civil liberties and foreign policy.  That's how fucked up the country is.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-21-2013)

----------


## birddog

> Let me tell you how much I loathe republicans.  
> 
> Imagine drinking puke from a toilet, and the republicans offer a quenching sip of water in between your gulps of toilet puke.


You Dims provided the puke, and we try to give relief when we can. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Have you ever read the Green Party platform?


We still have yet to go through that.  :Smile:

----------


## Archer

> Have you ever read the Green Party platform?


It is an offshoot of the asses.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> It is an offshoot of the asses.


Like the Libertarian Party is an off-shoot of the Republicans. The difference is Greens and Libertarians stick to their principles.

----------

Archer (05-21-2013)

----------


## the_diplomat2.0

> Like the Libertarian Party is an off-shoot of the Republicans. The difference is Greens and Libertarians stick to their principles.


Honestly speaking, it is almost ludicrous to consider the Libertarians or Greens to be offshoots of the two major political parties.  Both maintain much more nuanced and comprehensive platforms than the Republicans or Democrats.  Both also hold a highly critical attitude towards statism, something which the Republicans nor the Democrats have a strong position on.  Sure, the Green Party exudes progressivism, just like the Democratic Party, and the Libertarian Party exudes classical liberalism/modern American libertarianism, similar to the economic ideals of the Republican party, yet both sets of political parties are miles apart in terms of objectives.  Personally, I would like to see a collaboration of the Green and Libertarian Parties, along with the advent and integration of a globalist/internationalist party.  The three together, particularly if they can garner wealthy backers, could pose a major problem for the Democrats or Republicans, as they would represent the perspectives of the marginalized, diffusing them into mainstream political debates and thought.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-21-2013)

----------


## Guest

> You Dims provided the puke, and we try to give relief when we can.


He's actually for private industry running the world.  He's as far from a Democrat as you can get.  They hate guys like him.

----------


## countryboy

> The Green party is actually for smaller government than the left and right on civil liberties and foreign policy.  That's how fucked up the country is.


That's two outta how many platform points?

----------


## countryboy

> We still have yet to go through that.


Yep.  :Smile:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Yep.


I'll start a thread if you're game. No rush, respond when you want.

----------


## Dan40

> Like the Libertarian Party is an off-shoot of the Republicans. The difference is Greens and Libertarians stick to their principles.


But many of those "principles" are stupid crap.  And sticking to crap has brought both Libertarian and Green parties, NOTHING, in their history.  Not a Representative, not a Senator, not enough votes to fog a mirror in a presidential election.

Basically 99% of the USA is unaware either of those parties exist.  And 99.9% of the USA, including this august forum, don't know what the platforms are of either party.

Does it matter if a gnat has principles, in a government DESIGNED from the outset to REQUIRE compromise?

No party vomiting out, "MY WAY OR THE HIGHWAY!"  Will EVER effect ANY election or policy in the USA.  THAT IS NOT HOW OUR LEGISLATIVE PROCESS WORKS.  Our legislative process was designed to, and does not work unless you, wheel and deal and get the BEST you can for your ideology.

If you don't like that it requires compromise, hard stool, its been working better than any other government for nearly 250 years.

Libertarians and Greens attract naive, idealistic kids.  [of any age]  They join with stars in their eyes.  Time passes, some LEARN, and they realize, THIS CANNOT SUCCEED, and they quit.

The American Communist Party won't compromise their "principles" either,,,,,,,,,,Should they succeed?

----------


## Guest

> But many of those "principles" are stupid crap.  And sticking to crap has brought both Libertarian and Green parties, NOTHING, in their history.  Not a Representative, not a Senator, not enough votes to fog a mirror in a presidential election.
> 
> Basically 99% of the USA is unaware either of those parties exist.  And 99.9% of the USA, including this august forum, don't know what the platforms are of either party.
> 
> Does it matter if a gnat has principles, in a government DESIGNED from the outset to REQUIRE compromise?
> 
> No party vomiting out, "MY WAY OR THE HIGHWAY!"  Will EVER effect ANY election or policy in the USA.  THAT IS NOT HOW OUR LEGISLATIVE PROCESS WORKS.  Our legislative process was designed to, and does not work unless you, wheel and deal and get the BEST you can for your ideology.
> 
> If you don't like that it requires compromise, hard stool, its been working better than any other government for nearly 250 years.
> ...

----------


## Dan40

> 


You hide your life in comics and video games and you imagine you'd ever have anything to say that was actually of ANY importance.  No matter how much you hate and try to deny reality, it will ALWAYS be there.

----------


## Guest

> You hide your life in comics and video games and you imagine you'd ever have anything to say that was actually of ANY importance.  No matter how much you hate and try to deny reality, it will ALWAYS be there.


You are right.  Nothing I ever say or write contributes to society in any way.  I am a soulless libertarian drone.  Thanks for clarifying that.  I'll think about it and consider your careful words while I'm blowing serious amounts of money this weekend at Bergdorf's.

Sorry bout it.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> But many of those "principles" are stupid crap.  And sticking to crap has brought both Libertarian and Green parties, NOTHING, in their history.  Not a Representative, not a Senator, not enough votes to fog a mirror in a presidential election.
> 
> Basically 99% of the USA is unaware either of those parties exist.  And 99.9% of the USA, including this august forum, don't know what the platforms are of either party.
> 
> Does it matter if a gnat has principles, in a government DESIGNED from the outset to REQUIRE compromise?
> 
> No party vomiting out, "MY WAY OR THE HIGHWAY!"  Will EVER effect ANY election or policy in the USA.  THAT IS NOT HOW OUR LEGISLATIVE PROCESS WORKS.  Our legislative process was designed to, and does not work unless you, wheel and deal and get the BEST you can for your ideology.
> 
> If you don't like that it requires compromise, hard stool, its been working better than any other government for nearly 250 years.
> ...


Alright, look, Dan. I don't know what happened in your life that made you think dreams and principles are stupid and worthless, but you need to seriously get the hell over it and learn how to live joyously again, 'cause man, you've got a serious problem. 99.99% of your posts are grumpy, mean, and nasty, and it's unnecessary. I've rarely said a mean word to you, and the only times I have, it was in response to a constant barrage of bitchiness to you. 

Here's the thing you miss about dreams and principles: they are the sole greatest factor in human advancement. Orville and Wilbur Wright had a dream that man should be able to fly through the sky like the birds. Now, we can make trips that once took days in mere hours, because they invented planes. Three gentlemen by the names of Patrick Henry, Thomas Jefferson, and James Madison decided that they believed in the principles of freedom and self-determination, and dreamed of their colonies one day becoming a free, independent nation. With the help of a man named Thomas Paine, they made their dream a reality, and now we have America, the greatest nation on earth.

So you can spit with disgust on such notions as "dreams" and "principles," but the historical record show that humanity cannot exist and advance without them.

----------


## countryboy

> Alright, look, Dan. I don't know what happened in your life that made you think dreams and principles are stupid and worthless, but you need to seriously get the hell over it and learn how to live joyously again, 'cause man, you've got a serious problem. 99.99% of your posts are grumpy, mean, and nasty, and it's unnecessary. I've rarely said a mean word to you, and the only times I have, it was in response to a constant barrage of bitchiness to you. 
> 
> Here's the thing you miss about dreams and principles: they are the sole greatest factor in human advancement. Orville and Wilbur Wright had a dream that man should be able to fly through the sky like the birds. Now, we can make trips that once took days in mere hours, because they invented planes. Three gentlemen by the names of Patrick Henry, Thomas Jefferson, and James Madison decided that they believed in the principles of freedom and self-determination, and dreamed of their colonies one day becoming a free, independent nation. With the help of a man named Thomas Paine, they made their dream a reality, and now we have America, the greatest nation on earth.
> 
> So you can spit with disgust on such notions as "dreams" and "principles," but the historical record show that humanity cannot exist and advance without them.


They can also be a great detriment. Hitler, Stalin, Mao? Remember those guys? They had dreams and principles too. Were theirs as valuable as yours? Unfortunately, not all aspirations are created equal.  :Wink:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> They can also be a great detriment. Hitler, Stalin, Mao? Remember those guys? They had dreams and principles too. Were theirs as valuable as yours? Unfortunately, not all aspirations are created equal.


Life is messy. That's no reason to stop living it.

----------


## Dan40

> Alright, look, Dan. I don't know what happened in your life that made you think dreams and principles are stupid and worthless, but you need to seriously get the hell over it and learn how to live joyously again, 'cause man, you've got a serious problem. 99.99% of your posts are grumpy, mean, and nasty, and it's unnecessary. I've rarely said a mean word to you, and the only times I have, it was in response to a constant barrage of bitchiness to you. 
> 
> Here's the thing you miss about dreams and principles: they are the sole greatest factor in human advancement. Orville and Wilbur Wright had a dream that man should be able to fly through the sky like the birds. Now, we can make trips that once took days in mere hours, because they invented planes. Three gentlemen by the names of Patrick Henry, Thomas Jefferson, and James Madison decided that they believed in the principles of freedom and self-determination, and dreamed of their colonies one day becoming a free, independent nation. With the help of a man named Thomas Paine, they made their dream a reality, and now we have America, the greatest nation on earth.
> 
> So you can spit with disgust on such notions as "dreams" and "principles," but the historical record show that humanity cannot exist and advance without them.


My life has been one of near pure joy and satisfaction.  I have been able to do almost everything I've wanted to do and go everywhere I've wanted to go.

You either are too stupid to understand or are again lamely attempting to obfuscate and or deflect.

Nowhere EVER have I said anything against personal dreams and hopes.  Everyone is welcome to their dreams and hopes, and SHOULD have some.

What I am ALWAYS talking about is naive stupid dreams about politics and politicians.  This is a political forum, not a child's life forum.  And dreaming and/or hoping that politicians will EVER be anything but politicians is totally naive.  You talk about Libertarians adhering to their principles.  Bullshit, they're politicians, they adhere to self aggrandizement.  Stupid to think they do otherwise.  
Gary Johnson, ran in the REPUBLICAN PRIMARIES until he saw he had generatesd NO interest.  Then he ran for president as THE Libertarian Party candidate.  What "PRINCIPLE" was he sticking to?
Ron Paul, you say he is a life member of the Libertarian Party.  Yet he ran in the REPUBLICAN PRIMARIES as a registered member of the Republican Party.  He was elected to Congress as a Republican many times.  NEVER as a Libertarian.  What "PRINCIPLE" COVERS THAT BALONEY?

I keep telling you naive children to get the best politician in office that you can.  Because you will NOT in 20 lifetimes get anyone into office that is NOT a politician.

Hold all your PERSONAL  hopes and dreams close to your heart and mind.  But do not for even a nanosecond, extrapolate any hope or dream unro politics.  Its always going to be a wade through a sewer.

You don't have to like it, I DON'T LIKE IT.  But you might as well learn that it will not change its nature.

My life has two exceptions.  My first wife should not have died and my oldest son should not have been killed.  But both things DID happen.  And I met and married, over a quarter century ago, another woman, in many ways, even better than the unmatchable first wife.  And my younger son is a joy 24/7/365.

My personal dreams have all but come true.  If one hasn't, I don't even remember it.

I had political dreams at one time too.  I was a registered Democrat.  I learned, THAT was a dumb ass thing to be and do.

----------



----------


## Guest

> My life has been one of near pure joy and satisfaction.  I have been able to do almost everything I've wanted to do and go everywhere I've wanted to go.
> 
> You either are too stupid to understand or are again lamely attempting to obfuscate and or deflect.
> 
> Nowhere EVER have I said anything against personal dreams and hopes.  Everyone is welcome to their dreams and hopes, and SHOULD have some.
> 
> What I am ALWAYS talking about is naive stupid dreams about politics and politicians.  This is a political forum, not a child's life forum.  And dreaming and/or hoping that politicians will EVER be anything but politicians is totally naive.  You talk about Libertarians adhering to their principles.  Bullshit, they're politicians, they adhere to self aggrandizement.  Stupid to think they do otherwise.  
> Gary Johnson, ran in the REPUBLICAN PRIMARIES until he saw he had generatesd NO interest.  Then he ran for president as THE Libertarian Party candidate.  What "PRINCIPLE" was he sticking to?
> Ron Paul, you say he is a life member of the Libertarian Party.  Yet he ran in the REPUBLICAN PRIMARIES as a registered member of the Republican Party.  He was elected to Congress as a Republican many times.  NEVER as a Libertarian.  What "PRINCIPLE" COVERS THAT BALONEY?
> ...



Dan, 

I am extremely sorry to hear that about your wife and child, and I am happy to hear that you were able to find love and joy a second.  I mean this.

----------

Dan40 (05-21-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-21-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> Dan, 
> 
> I am extremely sorry to hear that about your wife and child, and I am happy to hear that you were able to find love and joy a second.  I mean this.


Thank You.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> My life has been one of near pure joy and satisfaction.  I have been able to do almost everything I've wanted to do and go everywhere I've wanted to go.
> 
> You either are too stupid to understand or are again lamely attempting to obfuscate and or deflect.
> 
> Nowhere EVER have I said anything against personal dreams and hopes.  Everyone is welcome to their dreams and hopes, and SHOULD have some.
> 
> What I am ALWAYS talking about is naive stupid dreams about politics and politicians.  This is a political forum, not a child's life forum.  And dreaming and/or hoping that politicians will EVER be anything but politicians is totally naive.  You talk about Libertarians adhering to their principles.  Bullshit, they're politicians, they adhere to self aggrandizement.  Stupid to think they do otherwise.  
> Gary Johnson, ran in the REPUBLICAN PRIMARIES until he saw he had generatesd NO interest.  Then he ran for president as THE Libertarian Party candidate.  What "PRINCIPLE" was he sticking to?
> Ron Paul, you say he is a life member of the Libertarian Party.  Yet he ran in the REPUBLICAN PRIMARIES as a registered member of the Republican Party.  He was elected to Congress as a Republican many times.  NEVER as a Libertarian.  What "PRINCIPLE" COVERS THAT BALONEY?
> ...


I'm sorry for your loss. I've been there too, far too many times than I cared to. It's rough.

----------


## Guest

Okay so let's all bicker again!  RON PAUL RULES!

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Okay so let's all bicker again!  RON PAUL RULES!


I LOVE JILL STEIN!

( @The XL get in here and pull Johnson!)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I like Ron Paul too?

----------



----------


## countryboy

Ron Paul is a loon!!!!!

oops.....did I say that out loud?

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-21-2013)

----------


## the_diplomat2.0

> Life is messy. That's no reason to stop living it.


As me and my former dorm-mates say, both sober and drunk, "The world is a crazy place.  We're just living in it."

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-22-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> Okay so let's all bicker again!  RON PAUL RULES!


Change RULES to retired,,,ineffectively to obscurity. 


 Paul is a has been that never was.


Some good ideas housed in the most wrong package.  Paul is where good ideas went to die!

----------


## Dan40

> The Republican standard: lie, cheat, kill babies...but only brown babies and babies not in the womb.


Total Us military killed since 1973, (Roe v Wade). 7381.

Total Us military deaths since 1775= 1,321,61.  That's combat deaths AND all US military deaths deaths in a combat AO.

Abortion deaths since 1973 US only.  50,000,000++

Democrat/liberal/socialists have killed 48,678,388 more innocent babies than anyone has killed US soldiers.

----------


## The XL

> Total Us military killed since 1973, (Roe v Wade). 7381.
> 
> Total Us military deaths since 1775= 1,321,61.  That's combat deaths AND all US military deaths deaths in a combat AO.
> 
> Abortion deaths since 1973 US only.  50,000,000++
> 
> Democrat/liberal/socialists have killed 48,678,388 more innocent babies than anyone has killed US soldiers.


And how does that make killing innocent brown babies any more moral?

King of the logical fallacy.

----------


## Guest

What I think is hilariously _un_funny is that we're actually having a discussion about which US political party has killed _more_ people.  Does that not disturb anyone?

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-22-2013),The XL (05-22-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> And how does that make killing innocent brown babies any more moral?
> 
> King of the logical fallacy.



Do you mean American brown babies or some other brown babies.  And how many are you talking about.  Democrat/liberal/socialists have killed more than 50,000,000 babies of every color right here at home,,,,,,,,,,,LEGALLY.  How many brown babies have been killed by us worldwide,,,,,,,,,,,,IN ALL OF HISTORY,,,,,,,WELL less than 50,000,000.

The worldwide total of abortion murders following the US lead is now over 1,000,000,000 babies of all colors murdered for the convenience of their sport fucking mothers.

War cannot compete with the rampaging murder rates of Democrat/liberal/socialists.

Any baby killed in anger/ideology is wrong, but don't choke on gnats and easily swallow elephants.

----------


## Guest

How about governments not kill or enable the killing of people?  If that is what government "does" then why do we have government at all?  It sounds dangerous to me.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-22-2013)

----------


## The XL

Well shit, as long as abortion is legal, we can go murder and kill innocents in evil, illegal wars of aggression.  That makes sense.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> What I think is hilariously _un_funny is that we're actually having a discussion about which US political party has killed _more_ people.  Does that not disturb anyone?


There's a reason I'm non-partisan. That was the one argument that opened my eyes when I was still a Republican McCain supporter.

----------


## Dan40

> Well shit, as long as abortion is legal, we can go murder and kill innocents in evil, illegal wars of aggression.  That makes sense.


Your idea, not mine.  

I stated its all wrong, but suggested you focus on the huge problem (50,000,000/1,000,000,000) rather than the politically expedient one.

----------


## Guest

> Your idea, not mine.  
> 
> I stated its all wrong, but suggested you focus on the huge problem (50,000,000/1,000,000,000) rather than the politically expedient one.


I agree.  Let's forget about governments entirely.  They take your money, limit your freedom, and kill people.  Nasty business those things.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-22-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> I agree.  Let's forget about governments entirely.  They take your money, limit your freedom, and kill people.  Nasty business those things.


More would die with anarchy and chaos.  And until All people decide everyone else is their exact equal in all ways, there will be someone in charge.  Call it what you like, it will be a government.

----------


## Guest

> More would die with anarchy and chaos.  And until All people decide everyone else is their exact equal in all ways, there will be someone in charge.  Call it what you like, it will be a government.


Why do you say that?  You're a business man, you've said.  Do you truly not think enterprising men such as yourself wouldn't step in to fill the services void?

----------


## Dan40

> Why do you say that?  You're a business man, you've said.  Do you truly not think enterprising men such as yourself wouldn't step in to fill the services void?


That absolutely would happen,,,,,,,,,,,,AND we'd step in and fill the government void as well.  Chaos is good for no one.  

Would you like a GE police Department?  A Chrysler/Fiat Fire department?  Ikea high school?  Alcoa Aluminum garbage service?  Walmart Division of Forestry?

----------


## Dan40

And more,,,,,,,,,,

BofA,EPA.

Microsoft Health Department.

Lego Div. of roads and bridges.

Exxon Dept of Agriculture.

Check EVERY society in history.  Before they had a single corporation, they formed a government.  Chief, elders, tribal council, whatever it was called, govt came first.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Lego Div. of roads and bridges.


That would be fucking awesome!

----------


## Dan40

> That would be fucking awesome!



But what's wrong with the,,,

BofA EPA?

It has a nice ring to it.

Bof _A_----EP _A_

----------

